# #gbatemp



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Apr 26, 2003)

Has something happened to #gbatemp because my computer is saying that it is invite only and i cant get in. What happened?


----------



## GbaDoctor (Apr 26, 2003)

it's quite a mess in there......a lots of kicks, bans, bad guys and excess floods.....a mess


----------



## phuzzz (Apr 26, 2003)

I'm sure soon enough we'll be finding out who the a-hole was.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 26, 2003)

It's working for me right now


----------



## Mega_Mizzle_X (Apr 26, 2003)

hmm another MUGS invasion huh . Well im sure Thug sadi he put some safegaurds in... maybe they were neutralised.


----------



## Vanhal (Apr 26, 2003)

Great fun was had by all, except for neimod who got k-lined


----------



## OldKupo (Apr 26, 2003)

YES!!!!!!!!!!! This is the best day of my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T-hug (Apr 26, 2003)

heh, have no fear ....

[1:43am] Thug4L1f3 changes topic to 'GBATemp Presents: 0982: The_Bum_Of_All_Queers_(U)(neimod) |!list | !search | www.gbatemp.net'


LOL.

The fun is over...


----------



## Ap0cAl1pS3 (Apr 26, 2003)

what happened?


----------

